# Road Trip – St Andrews / Anstruther / Elie



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

After seeing Grizzle's post about his road trip to Oban I though I would post up some pictures of my road trip to show off some more of the great sight that Scotland has to offer.

As the summer weather was finally started to break through me and my girlfriend decided to take a trip up to St Andrews for the day. Setting off around 10am the drive up would take just under 2 hours so we would be there just in time for lunch. Once at St Andrews we had a light lunch then it was down to the beach to take in the breath taking scenery. After spending a few hours having a walk about we then headed down the East coast to Anstruther.

When we arrived in Anstruther it was 5pm so it would have been rude not to have dinner at the best fish and chip shop in Scotland, The Anstruther Fish Bar. After the 40 minute wait it was back to the car to enjoy some awesome fish and chips, the wait was well worth it!

Once dinner was done with we set off again down the coast toward Elie.

When I was younger the family used to go day trips here so I was really looking forward to revisiting. Elie is a traditional coastal village with stunning views and is a must see if ever in the area. The Scottish weather was being its usual rainy self so just a few pictures and then it was time to head home.

Sorry for the long introduction but this part of the country is truly stunning and is a must see!

Anyway here are the pictures.

St Andrews























































Anstruther





































Car waxed with Natty's Red the day before so some good beading was on show!










Elie









































































The drive home























































Thanks for looking, any comments and questions are welcome! :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I recognise these places!  :thumb: 

Great photos there, hope you had a good drive along the Fife coast to the East Neuk!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice mate, I See you decided on the Grizzle theme Fish an chips then a pose later lol

Just a little tip i;ve picked up from the very helpful guys on here try adjusting your Exposure Value as some pics look dark 

Looks awesome though Cars looking great too.

Graham


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

dinner at the best fish and chip shop in Scotland, The Anstruther Fish Bar.

Sorry the best is in the wee fish and chip shop in Pittenweem The Anstruther Fish Bar is very good but all the locals will say the wee fish and chip shop in Pittenweem is No1


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

Did you get a chance to eat at the *Dolls House *in St Andrews that must be the best value meal in the full of *Fife *


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Very nice mate, I See you decided on the Grizzle theme Fish an chips then a pose later lol
> 
> Just a little tip i;ve picked up from the very helpful guys on here try adjusting your Exposure Value as some pics look dark
> 
> ...


Will try that the next time, the light wasnt the best.

Thanks for the comments.



jacoda434 said:


> dinner at the best fish and chip shop in Scotland, The Anstruther Fish Bar.
> 
> Sorry the best is in the wee fish and chip shop in Pittenweem The Anstruther Fish Bar is very good but all the locals will say the wee fish and chip shop in Pittenweem is No1


The Anstruther Fish Bar is 'officially' the best in Scotland lol


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Great photos of one of my favourite parts of Scotland.....only one thing missing ....where was the girlfriend??


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Nice. I got to St Andrews quite a bit.

Nice place but gets pretty boring after a while!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

gerry connelly said:


> Great photos of one of my favourite parts of Scotland.....only one thing missing ....where was the girlfriend??


The girlfriend was sitting in the car most of the time due to the weather lol.

We did have a nice walk round St Andrews though.


----------

